# Cough medicine for dogs ??



## Rudolph's Red Nose (6 December 2011)

Hi, I have a border collie (12 1/2 yrs old) and he started yesterday morning doing a cough / gag / choke thing .. it went on randomly through the day -   it then disappeared late afternoon and it reappeared this morning again and then it disappeared till just a few moments ago.

He is full of beans, eating and drinking as normal and he hasnt been in any recent contact with any other dogs so he shouldnt have caught any germs.

Before taking him to the vet (he absolutely hates the vet - I have to carry him in - not a mean feat as he is a big collie) is there anything anyone could recommend I could give like a cough medicine to see if it will sooth his throat ?


----------



## Vizslak (6 December 2011)

sounds like kennel cough, a lot about at the moment. Kids benylin.


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (6 December 2011)

Thank you, will try that and see what happens...   I am sure I can persuade him to lick off the spoon


----------



## Echo Bravo (7 December 2011)

Benylin works wonders, just a teaspoon and just tip down throat.


----------



## CAYLA (7 December 2011)

Honey also coates the throat nicely, I would still have him checked though given his age, it does sounds like KC but coughs can also indicate heart problems (even mild) and esp in older dogs so definatley worth a check.


----------



## lexiedhb (8 December 2011)

Honey works wonders- and they will lick it off a spoon!


----------



## paulineh (8 December 2011)

I would get to see your vet about the cough.

It does sound like KC or maybe Bronchitis. Catch it now before it costs you money.


----------



## paulineh (8 December 2011)

Some more things you can do are 

1) Allow the dog to have as much fresh air as possible

2) When you have a shower or bath  take the dog with you as the air in the room is humidified and this will help.

3) You can rub some "Vick" into the chest so the dog is breathing it in.

4) You can also use Eucalyptus oil again the dog can inhale it.

If you can listen to the dogs breathing (Chest) to see if you can hear any crackles that would indicate an infection. Watch the dogs chest movement and see if there is an increase in the respiration rate, do this when the dog is asleep (Normal rate should be between 10 and 30)

All this will help your dog.


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (14 December 2011)

Hi, thank you for all your advice and the Benylin did help.

Unfortunately my best friend for 12.5 years was put to sleep yesterday after becoming very ill within a matter of hours and after an emergency scan the vets discovered a distended and twisted spleen with signs of cancer, so I made the decision to let him go..

Tears are rolling down my face as I type this message, at the moment I dont feel I could have another dog but my home (I live alone) seems very very empty today but if I do I will post pup pics for all too see.

Thank you again.

xx


----------



## Luci07 (14 December 2011)

orbie said:



			Hi, thank you for all your advice and the Benylin did help.

Unfortunately my best friend for 12.5 years was put to sleep yesterday after becoming very ill within a matter of hours and after an emergency scan the vets discovered a distended and twisted spleen with signs of cancer, so I made the decision to let him go..

Tears are rolling down my face as I type this message, at the moment I dont feel I could have another dog but my home (I live alone) seems very very empty today but if I do I will post pup pics for all too see.

Thank you again.

xx
		
Click to expand...

So very sorry. It is so hard to lose a much loved pet...


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 December 2011)

So sorry to hear this.  I hope you can take comfort in your memories of him, the pain of loss does get easier but it takes time.


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 December 2011)

Oh goodness, so sorry to hear that x


----------



## s4sugar (14 December 2011)

What a shock but better a quick end than a long process for the pair of you.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## jasmine (14 December 2011)

So sorry to read this. 
((Hugs)) xx


----------



## Vizslak (15 December 2011)

So sorry to read this OP. Huge hugs.
RIP old man x


----------



## MrVelvet (15 December 2011)

Oh no what a horrid shock.  My thoughts are with you! Well done for doing the right thing, it must be the hardest decision ever. He must have been a very lucky dog to have you, try think of the happy times  xxx


----------

